# Stammtisch Challenge - Autumn 2011



## Goofinder (31/12/10)

As I managed to fluke a win in bigh's Irish Red Stammtisch Challenge I now have the honour of presenting the next challenge.

A few people have commented that rather than brewing to a specific recipe the challenge should maybe be to a particular style (at least to see how it works out). So, this time the challenge is set for a style. It's not one of the BJCP styles, it's a style based around easy drinking Aussie microbrews with guidelines developed originally by Jayse here. I thought Jayse's guidelines did a great job of describing the emerging style but that thread sort of died off shortly after. I have cleaned up the guidelines a bit and it is the version below that will be used for the challenge. 

Note that this is not an AU/NZ hops/malt/yeast only beer. It's a pretty broad style, and the last case swap had a number of good beers that would fit the style quite well. Hopefully a few of you will jump on and have a crack. 

This challenge will be judged at the Autumn 2011 located-in-or-around-Adelaide-but-open-to-pretty-much-anyone case swap. I propose a two pass judging as follows (but open for debate):

Does the beer fit the style as described below? (Acknowledging that it's a broad style, but obviously some things are out of place in it)
Best Of Show style judging
If you want to enter, you'll need to get your beer to the swap reasonably early in the day so the judging can be done before we get stuck into the beers too much. 

So, the next challenge is for a *New World Pale Ale*, with the style being defined as follows:

*New World Pale Ale*

*Aroma:* Hop aroma moderate to high, and can use any variety of hops although Australian and New Zealand hops are most traditional. Medium-low to medium-high malt aroma, may have a low caramel component (this character will be more subtle if present in paler versions) with soft clean sweetish malt character. Low to medium fruity esters and clean fermentation. Generally diacetyl will be considered a fault.

*Appearance:* Golden to light amber. Good to very good clarity is usual but some slight haze from the use of dry hopping is acceptable. Good head formation and retention. 

*Flavor:* Medium to medium-high bitterness with supporting malt flavours evident. May have and usually does have a moderately low caramel malt sweetness. Hop flavour moderately high to high (any variety, although floral, resiny, and/or spicy and fruity Australian and New Zealand hops are most traditional). Hop bitterness and flavour should be noticeable, but should not totally dominate malt flavours. May have low levels of secondary malt flavours (e.g. wheat lightness in the mouth, soft grainy character, light toasted malt character) adding complexity. Low to medium fruity esters. Medium-dry finish. Generally no diacetyl. 

*Mouthfeel:* Medium-light to medium body. Carbonation moderate to moderately high. Overall smooth finish without astringency often associated with high hopping rates. 

*Overall Impression:* An average-strength beer in the vein of English and American pale ales with hop influences from Australia and New Zealand and other new world type varieties. Emphasis can be in the moderate to aggressive middle and late hopping seen in American ales however drinkability is a critical component of the style; the balance should be fairly even between malt and hops. A rather broad style that allows for considerable interpretation by the brewer.

*Comments:* More evident malt and hop flavours than an Australian pale ale as well as more body. Some versions may overlap somewhat from English summer ales or American pale ales. Although paler versions may be not quite as bold as others they should still entertain moderate hop flavours with some soft clean sweetish pale malt. Usually has less malt and yeast character than English style pale ales. May be a hybrid, with lager style examples being somewhat common. Generally these are the flagship hop driven ales of most craft brewers, both at home and commercially. 

*History:* With influences from English summer ales and American pale ales these beers became popular with the increasing availability of new varieties of hops available fresh and in whole form, grown in New Zealand and Australia. To a smaller degree this style has developed through some international hop prices rising and availability declining with varieties such as Amarillo.

*Ingredients:* Any pale malts but generally Australian malts. Lacks the deep complex character of English floor malted varieties so English malts should be kept to a minimum. Small amounts of lightly toasted (e.g. Munich, Vienna) malts are not uncommon. Crystal malts are very common, may use a touch of darker roasted malts for colour adjustment. Wheat malt is sometimes used to add further complexity. May use sugar adjuncts but not to the extreme in other Australian light bodied industrial beers. New Zealand and Australian hops are most typical, although American, European and the more floral English varieties are also being used. Yeast character is low with relatively clean fermentation.

*Vital Statistics:* *OG:* 1.048 1.058
*IBUs:* 30 50 *FG:* 1.010 1.014
*EBC:* 10 25 *ABV:* 4.5 5.5%

*Commercial Examples:* Steam Exchange Steam Ale, Brewboys Maiden Ale, Little Creatures Bright Ale, James Squire Golden Ale.​
Cheers and happy brewing! :icon_cheers:


----------



## jayse (31/12/10)

Cool, good work there Dan, I can imagine some will put the same beer in for the challange and in the case swap.


----------



## ~MikE (31/12/10)

nice work but doesn't "New World" generally refer to the Americas?

hmm, golden ale with galaxy hops... i might actually get off my arse and brew for this one


----------



## Hatchy (31/12/10)

I kegged a beer on Wednesday that would fit the style. It's unfortunate that the beer is so terrible. I can see myself brewing several batches for this 1 starting either tomorrow or Monday hangover dependant.


----------



## Amin (31/12/10)

Hatchy said:


> I kegged a beer on Wednesday that would fit the style. It's unfortunate that the beer is so terrible. I can see myself brewing several batches for this 1 starting either tomorrow or Monday hangover dependant.



Is that the one I brewed with you? If so that explains it.


----------



## raven19 (31/12/10)

If everyone is brewing a light summery beer I might have to brew a porter... :icon_drool2: 

I might crank a brew out for this challenge in any case.


----------



## BoilerBoy (31/12/10)

I really like this concept, I may even be tempted to brew for this one.

BB


----------



## Goofinder (31/12/10)

~MikE said:


> nice work but doesn't "New World" generally refer to the Americas?


Yeah probably. You can blame Jayse for that (in this post). The name just sort of stuck in my head for the last year or so and was what I went looking for when trying to find the guidelines... even if it's not technically 'right'.

Also, while there's no reason you can't just enter a bottle of your swap beer for this if it fits the style, there's also no reason to make your swap beer an entry for this if you don't want to. I'll probably brew a porter or a brown ale for the swap this time around I reckon.


----------



## Hatchy (31/12/10)

Amin said:


> Is that the one I brewed with you? If so that explains it.



It's the all citra experimentale. I brewed it the day of the judging for the last stammtish challenge.

Have you bottled the beer that you brewed at my place?


----------



## Effect (31/12/10)

Really cool idea Dan...really lets us be creative.

Hopefully we get a good amount of entrants, especially since the style is broader than a set recipe.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## felten (31/12/10)

Still open to people outside of adelaide? I'm liking the style description, should petition BJCP to get it added


----------



## np1962 (31/12/10)

Not that I have any say in how this is run, but, I believe this is open to all as was the previous challenge.
PM Phillip for details of where and when to send entries.
Will have to get onto some recipe development soonish, get a trail batch down.
Nige


----------



## Effect (31/12/10)

felten said:


> Still open to people outside of adelaide? I'm liking the style description, should petition BJCP to get it added




Most certainly is. I would like to think that any member of the adelaide brewing community would be a drop off point.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## jonocarroll (1/1/11)

Count me in! 

I reckon I have some work to do this year on clearing up a few brewing issues, so this should give me something to aim towards. Got just the recipe in mind too. I reckon I'll still brew something separate for the swap.

Cheers all!


----------



## Effect (1/1/11)

I have two recipes in mind for this one...there never was a talk of multiple entries on a stammtisch challange before, because who the hell is going to brew the same beer twice in a row and just tweak the mash or fermentation schedule? What is everyone's thoughts?


----------



## drsmurto (1/1/11)

Phillip said:


> I have two recipes in mind for this one...there never was a talk of multiple entries on a stammtisch challange before, because who the hell is going to brew the same beer twice in a row and just tweak the mash or fermentation schedule? What is everyone's thoughts?



The more entries the better.

I'm in.


----------



## Amin (3/1/11)

Hatchy said:


> It's the all citra experimentale. I brewed it the day of the judging for the last stammtish challenge.
> 
> Have you bottled the beer that you brewed at my place?



Racking this afternoon, the fermentation took about 20 days.


----------



## Hatchy (3/1/11)

I brewed my 1st draft of this beer today, somewhat limited with the hops I had available & attempting to avoid the stacks of c hops in my freezer. I'm thinking next weekend I'll brew something similar but with a stack of cube hops as the only addition. All additions are adjusted by 15 min to adjust for no chill so 15 min additions are whirlpool hops, etc. I reckon it'll get 1272 (another decision based on what I have available rather than what I want to use).



BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com

Recipe: Stammtish 1
st draft
Brewer: Hatchy

Asst Brewer: 

Style: American Pale Ale

TYPE: All Grain

Taste: (35.0) 



Recipe Specifications

--------------------------

Batch Size: 36.00 L 

Boil Size: 41.21 L

Estimated OG: 1.050 SG

Estimated Color: 13.8 EBC

Estimated IBU: 42.2 IBU

Brewhouse Efficiency: 77.00 %

Boil Time: 60 Minutes



Ingredients:

------------

Amount Item Type % or IBU 

5.60 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 75.72 % 

1.50 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 20.28 % 

0.30 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3.99 % 

15.00 gm Southern Cross [13.00 %] (35 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 

15.00 gm Southern Cross [13.00 %] (25 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 

25.00 gm Southern Cross [13.00 %] (15 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 

25.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (15 min) Hops 11.2 IBU 





Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge

Total Grain Weight: 7.40 kg

----------------------------

Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge

Step Time Name Description Step Temp 

60 min Mash In Add 18.00 L of water at 71.7 C 65.0 C 

10 min Sparge Add 32.00 L of water at 81.5 C 75.0 C


----------



## Kieren (24/2/11)

What are the entry requirements? Bottles only or will kegged beer be allowed to enter?


----------



## Hatchy (24/2/11)

I don't think anyone will mind if you bring a keg mate.


----------



## np1962 (24/2/11)

Agreed, as this will be judged early on swap day no one will be fussed if we have to judge beer out of a keg :icon_drunk: 
Nige


----------



## np1962 (27/2/11)

Kept putting off brewing this, until now. :icon_cheers: 
Lazy Sunday afternoon, missus sleeping the day away after working through the night so thought I'd take the opportunity.
BB Ale, Wheat, Crystal and Caramalt, POR for bittering then Motueka flowers for flavour and aroma. US05 @ 18C.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## levin_ae92 (1/3/11)

count me in  I just bottled a beer that fits this category perfectly! Will post the recipe after work, but it involved 100g of cascade flowers at 20 mins or less


----------



## levin_ae92 (1/3/11)

Recipe for my entry

5kg BB ale 
700g BB Wheat
200g Bairds light crystal
100g pale choc

15g target @ 60
50g NZ Cascade @20
50g NZ Cascade @ 0

35IBU ish, certainly tastes it, if not more

OG 1.048
dunno FG broke my hydro


----------



## raven19 (1/3/11)

Not brewing for this but am hoping to judge.


----------



## Hatchy (1/3/11)

I hope my entry in this is good because it's going to be my swap beer as well. I didn't really realise until tonight how close the swap is & that if this beer turns out bad I'll have to put a best after date on the beer fermenting now. Tasted pretty OK out of the fermenter though.

Who apart from Raven is going to judge?


----------



## np1962 (13/3/11)

I'm only going to get this into the fermenter today, just been too busy lately and lack of fridge space is a problem. 
I still aim to have an entry but depends on keg space as I will keg, gas and CPBF at the last minute. 
If I don't get it done I'll put my hand up for judging instead.

Any interstate brewers want to get in on this? I'm happy for you to post your entries to me and I'll ensure they get to the venue. PM for postal address.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## jbirbeck (17/3/11)

Hatchy said:


> I hope my entry in this is good because it's going to be my swap beer as well. I didn't really realise until tonight how close the swap is & that if this beer turns out bad I'll have to put a best after date on the beer fermenting now. Tasted pretty OK out of the fermenter though.
> 
> Who apart from Raven is going to judge?



I wasn't sure if I'd make the swap intially, and then whether I'd brew something, although I have something its not as clean as it could or should be so I'm happy to judge.


----------



## Goofinder (26/3/11)

Pretty sure this is how the results ended up:

1. Kieren
2. Awesome Fury
3. NigeP62

Congrats to Kieren. Bring on the next challenge! :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (26/3/11)

Some good brews in there today for sure.

I liked the judging style too, going for the best of with a 2nd and 3rd.

Now to get a perpetual trophy going!


----------



## Kieren (27/3/11)

I had a lot of fun brewing for this one, all the other entries I got to try were great too. I think most people liked the challenge of brewing to a style rather than a set recipe so i think the next challenge will be along these lines.

Thanks to jayse, Raven and Boston for judging.


----------



## Kieren (27/3/11)

Link to next challenge.


----------



## Housecat (27/3/11)

Kieren,

Congrats on the win it was a great tasting beer.
Could you share the recipe you used for your beer? I'd like to attempt making it one day.

HC


----------



## np1962 (28/3/11)

Really happy with a third behind Kieren.
Not usually my style of beer but loved working out the recipe from scratch and coming up with something sessionable.
Well done Kieren and thanks to the judges.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## technoicon (28/3/11)

I'm really excited I got a Second! And really surprised! hope you guys liked my beer. 

I usually brew this type of beer, and it's good to know that i'm getting better at it!

Cheers,

Awesome Fury


----------



## Kieren (28/3/11)

Housecat said:


> Kieren,
> 
> Congrats on the win it was a great tasting beer.
> Could you share the recipe you used for your beer? I'd like to attempt making it one day.
> ...




When I get back to Whyalla on Wednesday I can post the recipe - I don't have it with me and want to make sure I get it correct.


----------



## Effect (28/3/11)

Kieren said:


> When I get back to Whyalla on Wednesday I can post the recipe - I don't have it with me and want to make sure I get it correct.



I remember the recipe quite clearly...and have it on email, but I'll let you post it up buddy. Kieren and I basically brewed the same grist, however, similar hopping schedule (but mine didn't have a dry hop).

Cheers
Phil


----------



## raven19 (28/3/11)

Kieren said:


> When I get back to Whyalla on Wednesday I can post the recipe - I don't have it with me and want to make sure I get it correct.



Don't forget to grab the brew rig from the Hatch man too.  :lol: 



Phillip said:


> Kieren and I basically brewed the same grist, however, similar hopping schedule (but mine didn't have a dry hop).



As one of the judges (albeit being a newb to this judging thing) I found the dry hop just added that little bit more to the brew, and complimented it nicely.


----------



## Kieren (30/3/11)

My recipe...

O8 1.048
FG 1.009

Bairds Golden Promise 55%
Wey Munich I 20%
Wey Rye 20%
Bairds Pale Crystal 5%

0.8g/L Galaxy @ flameout
0.8g/L Riwaka @ flameout
1g/L Galaxy @ 15 min
1g/L Riwaka @ 15 min
Columbus @ 60 to 33 IBU's

0.9g/L Columbus dry hop - 11 days
1g/L Citra dry hop - 11 days

Wyeast 1272

Grain bill may feel familiar to some.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (30/3/11)

Kieren said:


> My recipe...
> 
> O8 1.048
> FG 1.009
> ...


Is that dark crystal mate?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (30/3/11)

A few guys asked what was in my recipe so I thought I'd post it up. 

my plan was to use argon's lfpa recipe for the grist but due to a shortage i had to bastardise it. Then use different hops. 

Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 82.76 % 
Carapils Malt (Weyermann) (4.0 EBC) Grain 5.17 % 
Wheat Malt Pale (Weyermann) (4.0 EBC) Grain 5.17 % 
Munich I Malt (Weyermann) (14.5 EBC) Grain 4.31 % 
Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (Briess) (118.2 EBC) Grain 2.59 % 
Pride of Ringwood [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 10.0 IBU 
Simcoe [13.00 %] (10 min) Hops 23.5 IBU 
galaxy [13.00 %] (10 min) Hops 23.5 IBU 
Simcoe [12.00 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 2g/L 
galaxy [13.00 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 2g/L 
1 Pkgs Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) Yeast-Ale 


The 10 minute addition are cube hops. 
The dry hop addition was in the keg for 5 days. I pulled them 2 or 3 days before the swap. i'm guessing this was the contributing factor to the grassyness.


----------



## Kieren (30/3/11)

Oops, sorry, pale crystal. Edited.


----------

